# Basement floor



## Keysflyer1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been reading many threads and gaining alot of good information on wall and ceiling construction for my upcomeing HT project. 5/8" DD and GG for walls and the same with clips and channel for the ceiling seems to be the most practical and cost effecient methods.

The concern I have is my basement floor. It is 4"s of light weight concrete poured onto an aluminum channel pan supported by steel I beams with an approx. 2' crawl space. I have no insight on what sound vibration issues this floor might have or how to address them.

Ceiling hieght is right at 7' to a steel I beam and HVAC trunk boxes for the front half of the room where the screen will be. Planning on a 82" rear projection. The ceiling then rises to 8' to the joists at the back half where the seating will be.

Brian


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The concrete will have enough mass that it's resonant frequency should be pretty low. Not much you can really do about it other than floating a floor on top of it but you're already constrained by a low height in the front half. 

If you can spare 1", you can do DriCore floor on top of the slab - then build your walls on top of that. It will give you a little more cushion before the vibrations get into the concrete and will also make for a warmer floor.

Bryan


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Keysflyer,

I am not sure where or how Bryan intends to finish the DriCore panels. DriCore panels can be painted, carpeted etc, etc or if you like the OSB look you can clear-coat the panels. This is an excellent option for any cement floor and in this case will work perfectly.

I like inexpensive. I have an idea and for several reasons you can apply a finished product directly to this concrete.

This is not a typical concrete floor in some important ways. Yes, all concrete is cured with water and water or the hydrogen and oxygen molecules make up part of the final concrete compound. After properly cured concrete is dry to the touch. If a basement floor is poured in direct contact with earth and without a vapor barrier separating earth from concrete the concrete will draw moisture freely from the earth and is usually problematic. However in this case the concrete is elevated and separated from earth. Ambient moisture may find a path at the perimeter of the steel pans in spring-time but I find no reason for or need of floor treatment before simply laying down 2' x 2' carpeting or laminate flooring (using below grade foam pad and laminate). 

Following all typical preparations for concrete slabs e.g. 4.5" right angle grinder for any "small" pebbles or ridges creating high spots and levelastic for medium sized depressions. With carpeting I would just grind out any small and extreme high spots and with thinset adhesive using all recommended additives and only after reading all recommendations apply a .5" carpet after all walls and ceilings are installed and finished. 









but personally I don't like the look


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm trying to learn a little more about cork flooring, especially in the basement. Some think it is a great solution, for the insulation and comfort it provides, and some worry about durability and moisture. I did read that it is supposed to be naturally anti-bacterial and anti-microbial, which I'm sure would be a big plus. I would still want a subfloor in place, but it might be worth looking into as a finish option.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

If the slab is on earth, then I wouldn't worry about it. If the slab is suspended with another room or crawl space below, then it will conduct a vibration and you may want to consider dealing with it.


----------

